# ,     ""

## pavel

"" (      ,      ),  -      ( 250)  .  
:  2/49 (   )
:  , 270 ( )
 (  - 230 ,   ,    ), ,  ,      . 
: , ,     .   ,  !   . 
 : ,   "",       ,    .  ,       -  .   ,     .   -      100,  ,  ,     :)        ( ). 
   (  - 100,        ""). 
: ,  . 3   .

----------


## Andrey 2

.  ,       ?  ,   WIFI    ? 
 ,       ?              ?

----------


## admin

""  .  WiFi     : WiFi   . 
      WiFi  " ".

----------


## actrise

"4 "-        .
      15       .

----------


## marof

,

----------

.       .     100 .    .

----------

